# Homo antecessor = Άνθρωπος ο πρόδρομος, ο πρόδρομος άνθρωπος



## sarant (Nov 7, 2008)

Τώρα, αγγλική λέξη δεν είναι ακριβώς, αλλά οι άγγλοι έτσι το λένε, οπότε...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homo_antecessor

Τον λέμε κάπως στα ελληνικά ή τον αφήνουμε έτσι; Κατά λέξη τι σημαίνει το λατινικό; Πρόγονος; Προκάτοχος;


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Αυτούς τους hominims δεν τους είχα υπόψη μου. Δίπλα στους ανθρωπίδες, θα προσθέσουμε και τους «ανθρωπίνες»; Ο Πάπυρος έχει απλώς Homininae και δίπλα δίνει «άνθρωποι».

Για το antecessor είδα στο διαδίκτυο «πρόγονος» και «πρωτοπόρος», αλλά ακόμα καλύτερο είναι το «πρόδρομος» που έχουν τα λατινικά λεξικά — μόνο που δεν το λέει κανένας.


----------



## sarant (Nov 7, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ σε -και με την ευκαιρία τον Homo sapiens sapiens που όλοι τον λένε "σύγχρονο άνθρωπο", καλά είναι έτσι ή να τον πούμε, ξερωγώ, εμφρονέστατο;


----------



## jmanveda (Nov 7, 2008)

Ωραία, αλλά έχω ο ίδiος ακούσει επιστήμονες φίλους να μιλάνε για _homo sapiens_ άρα _όμο σάπιενς_.--Τι κάνουν οι αγράμματοι μη επιστήμονες είναι άλλο πράγμα, και το λεγόμενο 'vox populi' του διαδικτύου που παράγει αμέτρητες παραλλαγές ορθογραφίας ανήκει σ' αυτή τη κατηγορία.

Εφόσον _homo antecessor_ είναι επιστημονικός όρος, οι επιστήμονες θα λένε _όμο αντεσέσσορ_ (χωρίς 'απλοποίηση' του δεύτερου 'σ', για αναγνώριση του λατινικού). 

Σε κείμενο, μάλλον, θα μπαίνει με πλάγια όπως συνήθως γίνεται για τη λατινική ορολογία.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2008)

Εδώ (που είναι διδακτικό βιβλίο) τον έχει «σοφότατο άνθρωπο».

Η ανθρώπινη αλυσίδα καταλήγει στον «Σοφότατο άνθρωπο – homo sapiens sapiens», ο οποίος επινοεί την τέχνη και εξαπλώνεται σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο. Εμείς είμαστε οι άμεσοι απόγονοι του «Σοφότατου ανθρώπου».

Ωστόσο:
Τριωνυμική ονοματοδοσία των ζώων

Στη ζωολογία, για ένα είδος ζώου μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται η τριωνυμική ονοματοδοσία για να δηλώσει το υποείδος (πολλές φορές ονομάζεται ράτσα), π.χ. ο Κορμοράνος (Phalacrocorax carbo) που υπάρχει στη Νέα Ζηλανδία διαφέρει ελαφρά απο τους υπόλοιπους κορμοράνους, και ταξινομείται σαν υποείδος Phalacrocorax carbo novaehollandiae. Στη Ζωολογία το μόνο επίπεδο κάτω από το επίπεδο του είδους που χρησιμοποιείται είναι το επίπεδο του υποείδους, έτσι δεν απαιτείται η χρήση κάποιας ένδειξης του επιπέδου. Η χρήση δεύτερου επιθέτου αρκεί για να δείξει ότι πρόκειται για υποείδος.

Αν θέλουμε να κάνουμε πιο σοβαρή αναφορά, κρατάμε το λατινικό, για να μη μεταφράσουμε σε κάποιο σαχλό «ο σοφός σοφός άνθρωπος» ή (ορθότερο) «ο κοινός σοφός άνθρωπος».

@jmanveda:
Τζον, όχι, δεν μεταγράφουμε τα λατινικά της ονοματολογίας. Τα αφήνουμε στα λατινικά, με το πρώτο όνομα πάντα με κεφαλαίο αρχικό.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2008)

Να υποστηρίξω το _πρόδρομος_ με λίγη τεκμηρίωση. Στο Oxford Latin Dictionary, *antecessor *= 1. a soldier sent ahead of a military unit on the march, scout. 2. a predecessor in office.

Πρόδρομος δεν είναι μόνο ο... Ιωάννης («αυτός που προπορεύεται, αυτός που προαναγγέλλει την εμφάνιση κάποιου ή κάτι άλλου»), αλλά και:
οἱ πρόδρομοι· α) (στην Αθήνα) έφιπποι ανιχνευτές («δοκιμάζει δὲ καὶ τοὺς προδρόμους [ἡ βουλή]», Αριστοτ.)· β) (στον μακεδονικό στρατό) ειδικό σώμα έφιππης εμπροσθοφυλακής («καὶ τῶν προδρόμων καλουμένων ἴλας τέσσαρας», Αρρ.). [ΠαπΛεξ]

Το αγγλικό συνώνυμο precursor που δίνουν για το antecessor είναι ένα από τα μεταφράσματα του πρόδρομου στο LSJ.

Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να προτιμηθεί από το «πρόγονος» που δίνουν έγκυροι άνθρωποι στο διαδίκτυο, όπως εδώ ο Στέλιος Φραγκόπουλος (μέλος και της ΕΛΕΤΟ).


----------



## jmanveda (Nov 7, 2008)

Νικελ -- ευχαριστώ, θα το έχω υπόψιν μου!


----------



## panadeli (Nov 8, 2008)

Λίγα πράγματα για την ονοματολογία και από μένα:

1. Η διωνυμική (και τριωνυμική) ονοματολογία των ζώων (και των φυτών και των μυκήτων κλπ) εδραιώθηκε αρχικά από τον Λινναίο τον 18ο αιώνα και σήμερα είναι κοινά αποδεκτή παγκοσμίως από την επιστημονική κοινότητα. (Όπως αντίστοιχα στη φυσική χρησιμοποιούνται κοινά αποδεκτά σύμβολα για τα διάφορα φυσικά μεγέθη: m για τη μάζα, Ε για την ενέργεια κλπ). Με άλλα λόγια, είτε είσαι άγγλος ζωολόγος είτε κενυάτης, αν θέλεις, σε επιστημονικό κείμενο, να αναφερθείς σε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο βιολογικό είδος, οφείλεις να το γράψεις στα λατινικά (π.χ. _Homo antecessor_). Έτσι, αν πρόκειται για επιστημονικό κείμενο, το _Homo antecessor_ πρέπει να διατηρηθεί αμετάφραστο, είτε μεταφράζουμε ξερωγώ από τα αγγλικά στα ελληνικά είτε από τα ιταλικά στα γιαπωνέζικα. 

2. Μια μικρή τεχνική λεπτομέρεια: Τα διώνυμα γράφονται πάντοτε σε italics, το δε πρώτο γράμμα το γένους γράφεται _πάντοτε_ με κεφαλαίο και το πρώτο γράμμα του είδους _πάντοτε_ με μικρό: _Homo sapiens_ και όχι _homo sapiens_ ή _Homo Sapiens_ ή Homo sapiens. 
Σιγά τα αβγά, ίσως πείτε, αλλά είναι βασικότατος κανόνας, και ένας βιολόγος που βλέπει σε κείμενο homo sapiens ξέρει ότι ο συγγραφέας ή ο μεταφραστής (ή ο επιμελητής βέβαια, που είναι πολύ πιθανό να έχει βάλει το χεράκι του) δεν σκαμπάζει πολλά από ταξινομική.

3. Η ελληνική απόδοση ενός διώνυμου έχει επικρατήσει να γίνεται βάζοντας τον επιθετικό προσδιορισμό δεύτερο: _Homo sapiens_: Άνθρωπος ο σοφός, _Homo erectus_: Άνθρωπος ο όρθιος κλπ. (_Homo antecessor: Άνθρωπος ο πρόγονος;_). Αυτό βέβαια διαταράσσει άσχημα τη ροή του κειμένου, οπότε, αν θέλεις να ενσωματώσεις σε κείμενο ελληνική απόδοση του διώνυμου ίσως είναι προτιμότερο να πεις "σοφός άνθρωπος" ή "όρθιος άνθρωπος" ("προγονικός άνθρωπος";;;), όμως αυτό είναι πολύ εύκολο να οδηγήσει σε παρερμηνείες, γιατί είναι πολύ πιθανό ο αναγνώστης να μην είναι σίγουρος τι ακριβώς εννοείς. Μια λύση θα μπορούσε να είναι να παρεμβάλλεις το λατινικό σε παρένθεση, ώστε να δείξεις σε τι αναφέρεσαι, π.χ. "σοφός άνθρωπος (_Homo sapiens_)". Εγώ πάντως θα προτιμούσα σκέτο το _Homo sapiens_, και θα επέλεγα να το αποδώσω στα ελληνικά μόνο προκειμένου να δείξω την ετυμολογία (συχνά, σε ξενόγλωσσα εκλαϊκευτικά βιβλία, βλέπεις π.χ. τον άγγλο συγγραφέα να κάνει το ίδιο πράγμα στη δική του γλώσσα).

4. Το _Homo sapiens sapiens_ βασικά σημαίνει "ο κοινός σοφός άνθρωπος", όπως σωστά αναφέρει ο nickel, και όχι "ο πάνσοφος άνθρωπος" ή κάτι τέτοιο. Ωστόσο, αν πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να μεταφραστεί, το "σύγχρονος άνθρωπος" πιστεύω ότι είναι απείρως προτιμότερο, για λόγους κατανόησης.


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 12, 2008)

Επιτρέψτε μου να καταθέσω και εγώ την άποψή μου, έστω και με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση.
1. Τα πράγματα περιπλέκονται για εμάς τους κοινούς θνητούς από την τάση ορισμένων επιστημόνων να προσπαθούν να τεκμηριώσουν την ύπαρξη νέου είδους ανθρώπου, κάθε φορά που ανακαλύπτουν ένα απολίθωμα με ορισμένα "απομορφικά" χαρακτηριστικά σε σχέση με τα μέχρι την ανακάλυψη αναγνωρισμένα είδη. Κάπως έτσι μας προέκυψαν ο Homo georgicus ή ο Homo antecessor, ο οποίος δεν είναι παρά ένας προ-νεαντερτάλειος, όπως ας πούμε κι ο δικός μας Άνθρωπος των Πετραλώνων (ή μήπως θα έπρεπε να πω... Αρχάνθρωπος;). Η μετάφραση των ονομάτων αυτών δεν νομίζω ότι προκαλεί ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα όταν η ονομασία δηλώνει γεωγραφική προέλευση (Homo georgicus, Homo floresiensis). Όταν δηλώνει όμως ιδιότητα, όπως στην περίπτωσή μας, τα πράγματα ζορίζουν.

2. Συμφωνώ με τον nickel ότι η απόδοση "πρόδρομος" πρέπει να προτιμηθεί. Κατά τα λοιπά, ας μου επιτραπεί να διατυπώσω κάποιες επιφυλάξεις για τις ελληνικές αποδόσεις ονομασιών που περιλαμβάνονται στό ηλεκτρονικό κείμενο που παραπέμπει: νομίζω ότι κάποιες από αυτές είναι αρκετά εξεζητημένες, όπως το "εργατάνθρωπος" για τον Homo ergaster. Από την άλλη, η μετάφραση "Πίθηκος του Νότου" για τον Αυστραλοπίθηκο είναι μεν ακριβής όσον αφορά τη σημασία που θέλησαν να δώσουν αυτοί που καθιέρωσαν την ονομασία (τα πρώτα απολιθώματα βρέθηκαν στη Νότια Αφρική), πλην όμως η χρήση του όρου "Αυστραλοπίθηκος" έχει παγιωθεί στην ελληνόγλωση επιστημονική και εκλαϊκευμένη βιβλιογραφία. Το ίδιο και για την περίπτωση του Homo habilis (όπου έχω την εντύπωση ότι έχει παγιωθεί η απόδοση "επιδέξιος" αντί του προτεινόμενου "ικανός" (άλλωστε ο Homo habilis αποτελεί το πρώτο είδος στο οποίο έχει αποδοθεί η κατασκευή εργαλείων).

3. Αυτό το προκρούστειο τερατούργημα του Homo sapiens sapiens θαρρώ ότι μάλλον το γλυτώνουμε. Η ανάγκη χρήσης τριωνυμικού όρου οφειλόταν στην παραδοχή της ύπαρξης δύο υποειδών Homo sapiens, καθώς η κρατούσα μέχρι πρόσφατα άποψη κατέτασσε τον Άνθρωπο του Νεάντερταλ στο είδος αυτό. Σήμερα, αντίθετα, επικρατεί η άποψη (την οποία ενισχύουν και οι έρευνες σχετικά με το μιτοχονδριακό DNA του Ανθρώπου του Νεάντερταλ) ότι ο Homo sapiens και ο Άνθρωπος του Νεάντερταλ αποτελούν διαφορετικά είδη (Yves Coppens "L' histoire de l' homme", εκδ. Odile Jacob, Παρίσι 2008, σ. 216, υποσημείωση 14, αλλά και σχετικά λήμματα της Wikipedia). Οπότε, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, τέρμα ο Homo sapiens sapiens.

4. Υποκλίνομαι ειλικρινά κι εγώ στην άρτια τεκμηρίωση της παρέμβασης του panadeli. Με μια μικρή επιφύλαξη όμως, όσον αφορά το αναγκαίο της γραφής των διωνύμων με πλάγιους χαρακτήρες. Πράγματι, για αυτόν που συγγράφει σε γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιεί το λατινικό αλφάβητο, η χρήση πλάγιων χαρακτήρων είναι ο κανόνας. Αυτό όμως δεν περιορίζεται στα διώνυμα (α), ούτε εν γένει στους λατινικούς όρους (β).
α. Και ένας νομικός που ασχολείται π.χ. με ένα ζήτημα ιδιωτικού διεθνούς δικαίου (όπου η χρήση λατινικών όρων είναι ιδιαίτερα διαδεδομένη), θα γράψει _lex fori_, _lex causae_ ή _lex loci delicti_.
β. Επίσης, κάποιος που συγγράφει στην αγγλική και θέλει να χρησιμοποιήσει π.χ. ένα γαλλικό όρο ή μια γαλλική λέξη ή φράση, θα την γράψει με πλάγιους χαρακτήρες. Αλλά και ο γάλλος ιστορικός που παραθέτει ένα όρο της αρχαίας ελληνικής, τον οποίο, για λόγους πρακτικούς, είναι αναγκασμένος να μεταγράψει στο λατινικό αλαφάβητο, χρησιμοποιεί italics, οπότε θα έχουμε "_téménos_" ή "_agogè_".

Το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι η γραφή με πλάγιους χαρακτήρες δεν είναι σύμβαση μεταξύ επιστημόνων χωρίς πρακτική αξία ούτε ...τουπέ: χρησιμοποιείται για να ειδοποιήσει τον αναγνώστη ότι πρόκειται για όρο άλλης γλώσσας από αυτήν στην οποία έχει γραφεί το κείμενο. Άρα, είναι απαραίτητο στα ελληνικά να γράφουμε τα διώνυμα (και όχι μόνο) με italics, μολονότι υπάρχει χρήση διαφορετικού αλφαβήτου και, κατά συνέπεια, "ειδοποίηση" προς τον αναγνώστη;

Ως προς αυτό, αναμένω με ενδιαφέρον απαντήσεις. Κατά τα λοιπά, συγγνώμη για τη φλυαρία.


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2008)

(Σου χρωστάω ένα ένσημο/εύσημο...)

Τα πλάγια τα έδιωξα σε άλλο νήμα.

Δεν τον είχα προσέξει τον νότιο πίθηκο και τον νοτιοαφρικανικό πίθηκο (αλλού στο ίδιο κείμενο λέει και _αυστραλοπίθηκος_), αλλά κι αυτό το «αυστραλο» ξέρεις πόσους έχει χαντακώσει σε τηλεπαιχνίδια; (Πού ανακαλύφθηκαν απολιθώματα του αυστραλοπίθηκου; (α) Στην Αφρική (β) Στην Αυστραλία. «Βήτα» λέει ο άλλος. Πού να του εξηγείς μετά για την Αυστρία και την Αυστραλία.) 

Τον «επιδέξιο» θα μου άρεσε να τον είχαμε πει και «επιτήδειο», αλλά δεν πειράζει, χάρηκα που θα γλιτώσουμε τον κεκεδίζοντα σοφό.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 12, 2008)

Rogerios said:


> Το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι η γραφή με πλάγιους χαρακτήρες δεν είναι σύμβαση μεταξύ επιστημόνων χωρίς πρακτική αξία ούτε ...τουπέ: χρησιμοποιείται για να ειδοποιήσει τον αναγνώστη ότι πρόκειται για όρο άλλης γλώσσας από αυτήν στην οποία έχει γραφεί το κείμενο. Άρα, είναι απαραίτητο στα ελληνικά να γράφουμε τα διώνυμα (και όχι μόνο) με italics, μολονότι υπάρχει χρήση διαφορετικού αλφαβήτου και, κατά συνέπεια, "ειδοποίηση" προς τον αναγνώστη;



Ένα-δυο σχολία πάνω στην άρτια παρέμβαση του rogerios

1. Για τους επιστήμονες η γραφή των διωνύμων με πλάγιους χαρακτήρες είναι κανόνας με δική του (όχι απαραίτητα ανεξάρτητη) υπόσταση. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι απαράβατος, όμως πρόκειται όντως για σύμβαση μεταξύ επιστημόνων. Για την ακρίβεια, παλαιότερα τα διώνυμα υπογραμμίζονταν, σήμερα γράφονται με italics (σε χειρόγραφα κείμενα υπογραμμίζονται). Στον κώδικα διωνυμικής ονοματολογίας υπάρχει σχετική αναφορά, αντιγράφω από τη wikipedia:
Species names are usually typeset in italics; for example, _Homo sapiens_. Generally the binomial should be printed in a typeface (font) different from that used in the normal text; for example, "_Several more _Homo sapiens _were discovered_." When handwritten, they should be underlined; for example, Homo sapiens. Each name should be underlined individually. 

Επιπλέον, συνήθως με πλάγιους χαρακτήρες γράφονται όλες οι κατώτερες ταξινομικές βαθμίδες (υποείδη, είδη, γένη, οικογένειες) και με όρθιους χαρακτήρες οι ανώτερες (τάξεις, κλάσεις, φύλα), αν και αυτό δεν τηρείται με την ίδια αυστηρότητα, καθώς αρκετοί γράφουν και τις ανώτερες βαθμίδες με italics.

Είναι πολύ πιθανό ο κανόνας να κατάγεται όντως από την ανάγκη ειδοποίησης του αναγνώστη ότι πρόκειται για όρο από άλλη γλώσσα, οπότε η εφαρμογή του στα ελληνικά θα περίττευε. Στην περίπτωση όμως των βιολογικών ονομάτων έχει πλέον αποκτήσει διαφορετική υπόσταση. Για παράδειγμα, το φύλο Mammalia σε αγγλικό κείμενο θα το συναντήσεις κατά πάσα πιθανότητα με όρθιους χαρακτήρες, και όχι με πλάγιους, ενώ το γένος _Homo_ σχεδόν σίγουρα με πλάγιους. Για κάποιους αγγλόφωνους συγγραφείς, η χρήση ενός λατινικού ονόματος με όρθιους χαρακτήρες είναι πιθανό να υποδηλώνει καταχρηστική, μεταφορική ή αδόκιμη χρήση (όπως το παράδειγμα sapiens-neanderthalensis που γράφω παρακάτω), και όχι την αυστηρή έννοια του βιολογικού είδους. Εν πάση περιπτώσει, σε ελληνόφωνα επιστημονικά κείμενα, συγγράμματα κλπ, ο κανόνας συνήθως τηρείται.

Όλα αυτά, πάντως, είναι τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες για τις οποίες ίσως δεν πρέπει να ανησυχούμε και τόσο. Δεν χάθηκε και ο κόσμος αν γράψει κανείς Homo sapiens, αν και ομολογώ ότι ο ταξινόμος μέσα μου επαναστατεί λίγο όταν το βλέπει (ακόμα περισσότερο δε όταν βλέπω homo sapiens ή, ακόμη χειρότερα, Homo Sapiens).

2. Πολύ θα ήθελα να συμμεριστώ την αισιοδοξία του rogerios ότι σύντομα θα απαλλαγούμε από το παραπλανητικό τερατούργημα _Homo sapiens sapiens_, αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα αργήσει να συμβεί αυτό. Οι συστηματικοί είναι διαβόητοι για την αδυναμία τους (και συχνά την απροθυμία τους) να συμφωνήσουν σε λεπτά ζητήματα κατάταξης. Άλλοι π.χ. αποδέχονται τον _Homo neanderthalensis_ ως διαφορετικό είδος από τον _Homo sapiens_, και άλλοι ως διαφορετικά υποείδη, οπότε μιλάνε για _Homo sapiens neanderthalensis_ και _Homo sapiens sapiens_. Κριτήριο για το αν ανήκουν στο ίδιο είδος ή όχι είναι το κατά πόσο μπορούσαν ή όχι να ζευγαρώσουν και να δώσουν απογόνους, κάτι για το οποίο κανείς σήμερα δεν μπορεί να είναι σίγουρος. Η διαμάχη θα λυθεί προς τη μία κατεύθυνση αν βρεθούν ποτέ υβρίδια sapiens-neanderthalensis, οπότε θα ξέρουμε με βεβαιότητα ότι ανήκουν στο ίδιο είδος. Το αντίστροφο δυστυχώς είναι πολύ δυσκολότερο να αποδειχθεί πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας, παρότι, όπως σωστά επισημαίνει ο rogerios, η κυρίαρχη τάση σήμερα πηγαίνει προς τα εκεί. Για παράδειγμα, οι διαφορές ανάμεσα στο μιτοχονδριακό DNA των ανθρώπων του Νεάντερταλ και των ανθρώπων του Κρο Μανιόν μπορεί να είναι προϊόν γεωγραφικής απομόνωσης και όχι αναπαραγωγικής (οι Νεάντερταλ ζούσαν στην Ευρώπη πολύ πριν από τους Κρο Μανιόν, και είχαν αρκετό χρόνο ώστε να διαφοροποιηθεί το DNA τους. Το κατά πόσο, όμως, αυτές οι διαφορές στο DNA ήταν τέτοιες ώστε οι Νεάντερταλ και οι Κρο Μανιόν να μην μπορούσαν να ζευγαρώσουν και, ως εκ τούτου, να αποτελούσαν διαφορετικά είδη, δεν μπορεί δυστυχώς να μας το αποκαλύψει το DNA από μόνο του).
Τα ίδια πάνω κάτω ισχύουν για τους _H. heidelbergensis, H. antecessor_ κλπ., που θεωρούνται αρχαϊκές μορφές του _H. sapiens_. Άλλοι τους θεωρούν διαφορετικά είδη, και άλλοι όχι. 

3. Για τον _Homo habilis_ κι εμένα μου αρέσει το "επιδέξιος". Πάντως, συχνά τον λένε και "τεχνίτη". (Μια άλλη απόδοση που κυκλοφορεί αλλά _δεν_ μου αρέσει είναι το "ευκίνητος")


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 13, 2008)

Καλησπέρα,

Μια μικρή παρέμβαση σχετικά με τη διάκριση μεταξύ Homo sapiens και Homo neanderthalensis. Σύμφωνα με τον panadeli "η διαμάχη θα λυθεί προς τη μία κατεύθυνση αν βρεθούν ποτέ υβρίδια sapiens-neanderthalensis, οπότε θα ξέρουμε με βεβαιότητα ότι ανήκουν στο ίδιο είδος". Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αν αποδειχθεί (πράγμα όντως δύσκολο) ότι οι Νεαντερτάλιοι και Κρο Μανιόν δεν μπορούσαν να ζευγαρώσουν μεταξύ τους και να δώσουν απογόνους, τότε δεν θα υπάρχει αμφιβολία περί του ότι Homo sapiens και Homo neanderthalensis αποτελούν (αποτελούσαν) διαφορετικά είδη. Ωστόσο, είναι βέβαιο ότι η (επίσης δύσκολη βάσει πιθανοτήτων) ανακάλυψη υβριδίου sapiens-neanderthalensis θα αποδείκνυε ipso facto ότι ανήκουν και οι δύο στο ίδιο είδος; Δεν υπάρχουν στη φύση υβρίδια από το ζευγάρωμα διαφορετικών ειδών;

Τέλος, μια μικρή "τεχνική" λεπτομέρεια. Συνεχίζουμε να γράφουμε "neanderthalensis", παρά την (όχι πρόσφατη) τροποποίηση της γερμανικής ορθογραφίας (το τοπωνύμιο γράφεται πια Neandertal, αφού το δεύτερο συνθετικό της ορθογραφείται "Tal"); Ομολογώ ότι τα περισσότερα ευρήματα είναι υπέρ της διατήρησης της αρχικής γραφής του όρου, έχω όμως συναντήσει (στα βιβλία του προαναφερθέντος Yves Coppens) και την ορθογράφηση "neandertalensis". Τι συμβουλεύει επ' αυτού ο ειδικός (ο panadeli δηλαδή);


----------



## panadeli (Nov 15, 2008)

Rogerios said:


> Ωστόσο, είναι βέβαιο ότι η (επίσης δύσκολη βάσει πιθανοτήτων) ανακάλυψη υβριδίου sapiens-neanderthalensis θα αποδείκνυε ipso facto ότι ανήκουν και οι δύο στο ίδιο είδος; Δεν υπάρχουν στη φύση υβρίδια από το ζευγάρωμα διαφορετικών ειδών;



Ναι, βεβαίως και υπάρχουν. Γνωστότερο παράδειγμα το μουλάρι, που είναι υβρίδιο αλόγου/γαϊδουριού, τα οποία ανήκουν σε διαφορετικά είδη. Εντούτοις, τουλάχιστον στα ζώα, τα υβρίδια μεταξύ διαφορετικών ειδών είναι σπάνια, και απαντούν κυρίως σε οικόσιτα ή αιχμάλωτα ζώα. Από την άλλη, τα φυτά και οι μύκητες υβριδίζουν πολύ ευκολότερα, κάτι που δημιουργεί δυσκολίες στον ορισμό της έννοιας του είδους, ο οποίος συχνά βασίζεται σε μορφολογικά γνωρίσματα ("μορφολογικό είδος") και όχι στη δυνατότητα δημιουργίας απογόνων ("βιολογικό είδος"). 

Έτσι, σε έναν δεδομένο πληθυσμό ζώων, η πιθανότητα ένα τυχαίο άτομο να είναι υβρίδιο που προέκυψε από διασταύρωση δύο διαφορετικών ειδών είναι πολύ μικρή (ας πούμε, χάριν του επιχειρήματος, ότι είναι μία στο εκατομμύριο, αν και μάλλον στην πραγματικότητα είναι πολύ μικρότερη). Απίθανο συμβάν όμως είναι και η απολίθωση. Από έναν δεδομένο πληθυσμό ζώων, ένα πολύ μικρό ποσοστό θα απολιθωθεί (ας πούμε και πάλι, αυθαίρετα, ότι η πιθανότητα απολίθωσης ενός δεδομένου ατόμου είναι μία στο εκατομμύριο, αν και πάλι στην πραγματικότητα είναι πολύ μικρότερη). Τώρα, η πιθανότητα το τυχαίο άτομο που απολιθώθηκε να είναι υβρίδιο από δύο διαφορετικά είδη ισούται με το γινόμενο των επιμέρους πιθανοτήτων (της πιθανότητας το άτομο να απολιθωθεί και της πιθανότητας το άτομο να είναι υβρίδιο): ένα στο εκατομμύριο _επί_ ένα στο εκατομμύριο, δηλαδή ένα στο τρισεκατομμύριο. Υπαρκτή πιθανότητα μεν, αλλά αστρονομικά μικρή.

Εν ολίγοις, αν ποτέ ανακαλυφθεί υβρίδιο Νεάντερταλ/Κρο Μανιόν, ίσως αυτό να μην _αποδείκνυε,_ με τη μαθηματική αυστηρότητα της έννοιας, ότι οι Νέαντερταλ και οι Κρο Μανιόν ανήκαν στο ίδιο είδος, όμως θα αποτελούσε ένα συντριπτικό επιχείρημα υπέρ αυτής της άποψης. Το αντίθετο ενδεχόμενο θα ήταν τάξεις μεγέθους πιο απίθανο. 
(Για να λύναμε βέβαια το ζήτημα οριστικά, θα έπρεπε να διαπιστώσουμε κατά πόσο τα υβριδικά αυτά άτομα ήταν γόνιμα ή όχι, αλλά πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ πώς θα μπορούσε να γίνει αυτό. Να βρίσκαμε άραγε σε μια σπηλιά μια ολόκληρη απολιθωμένη οικογένεια υβριδικών ατόμων; Αυτό όμως παραείναι ευσεβής πόθος!)

Επειδή τελική απάντηση είναι πιθανότερο να μην υπάρξει ποτέ, οι αντιμαχόμενες πλευρές πιθανολογώ ότι θα συνεχίσουν να υπάρχουν: εκείνοι που θα θεωρούν ότι οι διαφορές (μορφολογικές και γενετικές) είναι αρκετά σημαντικές ώστε οι Νεάντερταλ και οι Κρο Μανιόν να κατατάσσονται σε διαφορετικά είδη (άποψη που αποκτά ολοένα περισσότερους υποστηρικτές), και εκείνοι που θα υποστηρίζουν ότι οι διαφορές δικαιολογούν τη διάκριση σε επίπεδο υποείδους αλλά όχι είδους.

Ως προς το ζήτημα της ορθογραφίας, το επιχείρημα του rogerios είναι βεβαία σωστό, θεωρώ όμως μάλλον απίθανο το neanderthalensis να εκσυχρονιστεί επίσημα σε neandertalensis. Εδώ δεν έχουν διορθωθεί (και δεν προβλέπεται να διορθωθούν) κραυγαλέα γραμματικά λάθη της λατινικής που συναντά κανείς σε διωνυμικές ονομασίες: λ.χ., _Pinus nigra, Populus alba, Prunus persica_ κ.ο.κ. (Τα _Pinus, Populus, Prunus_ είναι αρσενικού γένους, τα _nigra, alba, persica_ θηλυκού: π.χ., Προύνος η περσική). Τα λάθη αυτά διαιωνίζονται γιατί οι κανόνες της ζωολογικής/βοτανικής ονοματολογίας δεν επιτρέπουν τις τροποποιήσεις δημοσιευμένων ονομάτων παρά μόνο για σοβαρούς λόγους, όπως για να διαλυθούν αμφισημίες. Το δε neanderthalensis δεν είναι καν λάθος. Βέβαια, αν στο μέλλον αρχίσουν ολοένα περισσότεροι ζωολόγοι να γράφουν neandertalensis, τότε ίσως κάποια στιγμή όντως αποφασιστεί επίσημη αλλαγή της ορθογραφίας. Προς το παρόν πάντως ορθή θεωρείται η γραφή neanderthalensis, η οποία και κυριαρχεί (πρόχειρα, στο γκουγκλ βρίσκω 151.000 neanderthalensis και 28.000 neandertalensis). 
Δεν νομίζω πάντως να σας πει και κανείς τίποτα αν γράψετε neandertalensis.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Αυτό το προκρούστειο τερατούργημα του Homo sapiens sapiens θαρρώ ότι μάλλον το γλυτώνουμε. Η ανάγκη χρήσης τριωνυμικού όρου οφειλόταν στην παραδοχή της ύπαρξης δύο υποειδών Homo sapiens, καθώς η κρατούσα μέχρι πρόσφατα άποψη κατέτασσε τον Άνθρωπο του Νεάντερταλ στο είδος αυτό. Σήμερα, αντίθετα, επικρατεί η άποψη (την οποία ενισχύουν και οι έρευνες σχετικά με το μιτοχονδριακό DNA του Ανθρώπου του Νεάντερταλ) ότι ο Homo sapiens και ο Άνθρωπος του Νεάντερταλ αποτελούν διαφορετικά είδη (Yves Coppens "L' histoire de l' homme", εκδ. Odile Jacob, Παρίσι 2008, σ. 216, υποσημείωση 14, αλλά και σχετικά λήμματα της Wikipedia). Οπότε, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, τέρμα ο Homo sapiens sapiens.


Σίγουρο αυτό; Και ο _Homo sapiens idaltu_;


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 8, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Σίγουρο αυτό; Και ο _Homo sapiens idaltu_;



Σίγουρο δεν είναι τίποτε. Κι εγώ για πιθανότητες μίλησα, ενώ κι ο Panadeli διατύπωσε τις επιφυλάξεις του ως προς την ταχύτητα της διαδικασίας απαλλαγής από τον _Homo sapiens sapiens_. Τώρα, όσον αφορά τον _Homo sapiens idaltu_, η αρχική μου αντίδραση είναι του στιλ "δουλειά δεν είχε ο διάολος..." :) κ.λπ./ κλ.π.. Πιο σοβαρά, άλλο το τί θα γίνει δεκτό (έστω και προσωρινά) ως είδος ή υποείδος από την επιστημονική κοινότητα και άλλο οι επιθυμίες του επιστήμονα που ανακάλυψε ένα ενδιαφέρον απολίθωμα με κάποια "απομορφικά" στοιχεία και, για να προσδώσει μεγαλύτερη σημασία στην ανακάλυψή του, τρέχει να υποστηρίξει ότι πρόκειται για νέο είδος/ υποείδος κ.λπ. Άλλωστε, η γαλλική έκδοση της Βίκι είναι πολύ πιο επιφυλακτική από την αγγλική: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homo_sapiens_idaltu

Edit: Με σκοπό την παροχή διευκρινίσεων, παραθέτω το κρίσιμο τμήμα του σχετικού άρθρου της γαλλικής Βίκι.

"La précision maladroite idaltu ne doit pas tromper : il s'agit avant tout de marquer une spécificité morphologique de l'« aîné » (signification amharique du terme idaltu) des sapiens, par rapport à ses successeurs. Herto ne constitue donc pas à proprement parler une sous-espèce d'Homo sapiens. Homo sapiens sapiens a été enterré par la grande majorité des scientifiques lorsque l'homme de Néandertal a été soustrait, en 2003, du rang de sous-espèce Homo sapiens neanderthalensis pour être élevé au rang d'espèce distincte, Homo neanderthalensis ; il ne ressuscite pas avec Homo sapiens idaltu."
Κατά τα λοιπά: ας περιμένουμε. Είναι πολύ νωρίς για να δεχθούμε ανεπιφύλακτα ότι έχουμε ένα νέο υποείδος _sapiens_.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 24, 2010)

nickel said:


> Εδώ (που είναι διδακτικό βιβλίο) τον έχει «σοφότατο άνθρωπο».


Σε μια πρόσφατη δουλειά μου, ένα βιβλίο γνώσεων για παιδιά του δημοτικού, το απέδωσα "ο αληθινά σοφός άνθρωπος", ακολουθώντας την γραμμή του ισπανού συγγραφέα. 

Εννοείται ότι για σοβαρές αναφορές κρατάμε το λατινικό, εννοείται ότι όταν έχουμε περιθώριο προτιμάμε το "σύγχρονος άνθρωπος", εδώ όμως συζητάμε τι κάνουμε όταν πρέπει να αποδώσουμε όντως αυτό και όχι να το παρακάμψουμε (όταν λόγου χάρη έχεις μια φράση που λέει "ο Χόμο σάπιενς σάπιενς, δηλαδή ο σύγχρονος άνθρωπος..." και το βιβλίο δεν είναι επιστημονικό αλλά εκλαϊκευμένο, άρα πρέπει να το αποδώσεις κάπως).

Βέβαια, αυτή η απόδοση του sapiens ως "σοφός" σηκώνει πολύ νερό, αλλά έχει τόσο διαδοθεί ώστε αμφιβάλλω αν είναι σκόπιμο να επιχειρήσει κανείς να το αλλάξει. Εγώ μάλλον προτιμώ το "έμφρων", αν και δεν έχει ακριβώς την ίδια έννοια. Κι εδώ που τα λέμε, το να αυτοχαρακτηριζόμαστε "σοφοί" και "έμφρονες" δεν δείχνει ακριβώς αυτό που λέμε ταπεινοφροσύνη - αλλά τι να κάνουμε τώρα, άλλοι πιο "σοφοί" από μας τα καθιέρωσαν αυτά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 25, 2010)

Νέο ανθρώπινο είδος εντοπίστηκε με ανάλυση του μιτοχονδιακού DNA του (από τον ιστότοπο του περιοδικού *nature*):

*Fossil finger points to new human species**
DNA analysis reveals lost relative from 40,000 years ago.*

In the summer of 2008, Russian researchers dug up a sliver of human finger bone from an isolated Siberian cave. The team stored it away for later testing, assuming that the nondescript fragment came from one of the Neanderthals who left a welter of tools in the cave between 30,000 and 48,000 years ago. Nothing about the bone shard seemed extraordinary.
Its genetic material told another story. When German researchers extracted and sequenced DNA from the fossil, they found that it did not match that of Neanderthals — or of modern humans, which were also living nearby at the time. The genetic data, published online in Nature, reveal that the bone may belong to a previously unrecognized, extinct human species that migrated out of Africa long before our known relatives.​
Συνέχεια του άρθρου εδώ.

Σχετικά άρθρα στη Washington Post και στη βίκι.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 25, 2010)

Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον άρθρο (και ανακάλυψη, φυσικά). Ως συνήθως, πάντως, πρέπει να περιμένουμε πολλά πράγματα ακόμη, πριν δεχθούμε με ασφάλεια την υπόθεση της ανακάλυψης ενός νέου είδους ανθρώπου. Αυτό, άλλωστε, επισημαίνεται και στο ίδιο το άρθρο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι ξεχάσαμε να αναφέρουμε έναν από τους τρόπους που γράφουμε τα διώνυμα. Ίσως θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί δημοσιογραφική μεταγραφή: _Homo sapiens_ > Χόμο σάπιενς. Τι είναι πεζό και τι κεφαλαίο, ας μην το ψάχνετε καλύτερα. Ο Χόμο σάπιενς είναι, βέβαια, γνωστός και είναι και διπλά Λατίνος. Τι γίνεται ωστόσο με τον Afrotarsius libycus; Να τον λέγαμε *Αφροτάρσιος ο λιβυκός*; Γιατί μου έκατσε λίγο βαρύ το «Αφροτάρσιους λίμπικους» που είδα στην Καθημερινή.

http://portal.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathciv_1_05/06/2012_445304
http://www.science20.com/news_artic...t_old_afrotarsius_thousands_miles_apart-90692


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ο Χόμο σάπιενς είναι, βέβαια, γνωστός και είναι και διπλά Λατίνος.


----------



## dolphink (Jun 5, 2012)

Είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον ένα άρθρο στο περιοδικό _New Scientist._ Αυτό αναφέρει ότι, η άποψη που υπήρχε για καιρό ότι οι άνθρωποι του Νεάντερταλ ήταν κατώτεροι από τον Homo sapiens αλλάζει, καθώς διάφορες ικανότητες που θεωρούνταν αποκλειστικό μας προνόμιο έχουν αρχίσει η μία μετά την άλλη να συνδέονται με αυτούς. Πρόσφατες ανακαλύψεις δείχνουν ότι οι άνθρωποι του Νεάντερταλ κατασκεύαζαν καταλύματα και εστίες, έλεγχαν τη φωτιά, φορούσαν ρούχα, μαγείρευαν, έφτιαχναν εργαλεία και επινόησαν μια κόλλα για να στερεώνουν τις αιχμές στα δόρατά τους. Υπάρχουν επίσης στοιχεία ότι φρόντιζαν τους αρρώστους, φορούσαν στολίδια με συγκεκριμένους συμβολισμούς και έθαβαν τους νεκρούς. Μάλιστα, σύμφωνα με τον Έρικ Τρίνκαους, καθηγητή φυσικής ανθρωπολογίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Ουάσινγκτον στο Σεντ Λούις του Μισούρι των ΗΠΑ, «οι Νεαντερτάλιοι ήταν άνθρωποι σαν εμάς, και προφανώς διέθεταν το ίδιο εύρος διανοητικών ικανοτήτων με εμάς.

http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg19426085.400-neanderthals-bid-for-human-status.html


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 5, 2012)

Την «Αφρασία ντζιτζίντε», όμως, μου την αφήσατε ασχολίαστη! ;)


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Την «Αφρασία ντζιτζίντε», όμως, μου την αφήσατε ασχολίαστη! ;)


Γιατί να τη σχολιάσω; Εξελληνισμένη ήταν, τζιτζί!

Πάντως, για να πω την αλήθεια, δεν κατάφερα να βρω την προέλευση του όρου (τρία ολόκληρα λεπτά έψαχνα!).


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Γιατί να τη σχολιάσω; Εξελληνισμένη ήταν, τζιτζί!
> 
> Πάντως, για να πω την αλήθεια, δεν κατάφερα να βρω την προέλευση του όρου (τρία ολόκληρα λεπτά έψαχνα!).



Για την προέλευση του όρου: εδώ.

"The fossil is named Afrasia djijidae — Afrasia from how early anthropoids are now found intercontinentally in both Africa and Asia, djijidae in memory of a young girl from village of Mogaung in central Myanmar, the nation where the remains were found". 

Επειδή έχω την εντύπωση ότι το djijidae είναι ήδη εκλατινισμένο (δυστυχώς δεν κατόρθωσα να βρω την αυθεντική εκδοχή του ονόματος του άτυχου κοριτσιού) θα έλεγα κάτι στο στυλ "Αφρασία τζιζίδη".


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> ... κάτι στο στυλ "Αφρασία τζιζίδη".


Αφρασία η τζιτζίδειος.
Αφρασία η τζιτζίδεια.
Λογιότερο:
Αφρασία η ζιζίδειος.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αφρασία η τζιτζίδειος.
> Αφρασία η τζιτζίδεια.
> Λογιότερο:
> Αφρασία η ζιζίδειος.



Να το κλείσουμε στο τελευταίο; :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2012)

Αν είναι για το τελευταίο, γιατί όχι _τζιζίδειος_;


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 6, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Αν είναι για το τελευταίο, γιατί όχι _τζιζίδειος_;



Φαντάζομαι για το λόγιον του πράγματος. Για μένα ΟΚ και η τζιζίδειος (τα "τζιτζί" δεν πάω εν προκειμένω). ;)


----------



## Themis (Jun 6, 2012)

Πάντως ένας κομιλφό λόγιος προ πεντηκονταετίας θα υποστήριζε αναφανδόν το ρογήρειο, άνευ του χυδαίου [τζ].


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 6, 2012)

Themis said:


> Πάντως ένας κομιλφό λόγιος προ πεντηκονταετίας θα υποστήριζε αναφανδόν το ρογήρειο, άνευ του χυδαίου [τζ].



Το νικέλειο, για να είμαστε δίκαιοι. ;)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2012)

Αφού το _τσ_ ήταν «αναγκαίο κακό» και στις λόγιες κατασκευές, τι το διαφορετικό έχει το _τζ_;


----------



## Themis (Jun 6, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Αφού το _τσ_ ήταν «αναγκαίο κακό» και στις λόγιες κατασκευές, τι το διαφορετικό έχει το _τζ_;


Ότι, βάσει του λόγιου φωνητικού ρατσισμού, εμπίπτει στην ίδια βδελυγματική κατηγορία με το [μπ], το [γκ] και εν μέρει το [ντ]. Ο ρατσισμός δεν υπόκειται σε λογική κατανόηση.


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2012)

Θυμήθηκα και τι άσκησε τη μεγαλύτερη επιρροή πάνω μου ως προς το την _τζιτζίδειο_ που έγινε _ζιζίδειος_. Το _τζίτζιφο_ και η _τζιτζιφιά_, που βγήκαν από το _ζίζυφον_.


----------

